# Another Humi



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Just placed my order from Mark @ cigarmony for another humi...the Cordoba...200 count. Need more room for my special cigars...ISOM's as my little 50 count I keep them in will be full so I hope.:ss:ss








Wife will kill me:r:r


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

cool on the humi.:tu:tu and :r on the wife killing you . :hn:hn:hn:hn


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I thought you were building one Dave?!?!?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> I thought you were building one Dave?!?!?


Finished that and no room in it:r


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Finished that and no room in it:r


Will it ever end ,I just asked Kath if I could get another 200 count humi for my special cigars.She said then I don't need another 200 cigars cause all I told her all mine we special already.My new plan is to tell her that there homeless cigars and they followed me home!
Congrats on the purchase:tu:tu


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Will it ever end ,I just asked Kath if I could get another 200 count humi for my special cigars.She said then I don't need another 200 cigars cause all I told her all mine we special already.My new plan is to tell her that there homeless cigars and they followed me home!
> Congrats on the purchase:tu:tu


:r

Let us know if that works! :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Old Sailor said:


> Finished that and no room in it:r


Sliding fast I see.

Congrats on the new humi...:tu


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Just placed my order from Mark @ cigarmony for another humi...the Cordoba...200 count. Need more room for my special cigars...ISOM's as my little 50 count I keep them in will be full so I hope.:ss:ss
> 
> Wife will kill me:r:r


Coooooooooler time!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Finished that and no room in it:r


Dave 1trip to your house in the basement for me will take care of that problem, i shere for you.:ss My girl told me today she got the 6grapes but I dont think it's going to last until next month sorry.



Bear said:


> Coooooooooler time!


Yes it is.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Dave 1trip to your house in the basement for me will take care of that problem, i shere for you.:ss *My girl told me today she got the 6grapes but I dont think it's going to last until next month sorry.*
> 
> Yes it is.


:c:c:r:chk


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Will it ever end ,I just asked Kath if I could get another 200 count humi for my special cigars.She said then I don't need another 200 cigars cause all I told her all mine we special already.My new plan is to tell her that there homeless cigars and they followed me home!
> Congrats on the purchase:tu:tu


Yeah, good luck on the homeless cigars story with the wife! I'd like to hear the end of that story!!!:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i am tellin....:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> :c:c:r:chk


LOL LOL LOL. I will make sure there's some just4u. hey maybe me u & chip can met up a lil early. u know B4we hook up with the young guys (;


----------



## justinwb (Mar 22, 2005)

You to? I just ordered a little guy for when I get some isoms


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Cool Dave, looking forward to pics! :tu


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Dave 1trip to your house in the basement for me will take care of that problem, i shere for you.:ss My girl told me today she got the 6grapes but I dont think it's going to last until next month sorry.
> 
> Yes it is.


Booker-

Last time I went in the Kroger's over in Grosse Pointe Woods (on Mack just south of Vernier) they had 6 Grapes on sale. Lots of bottles in stock.


----------



## netprophet21 (Dec 12, 2007)

somethings wrong your pictures aren't loading :chk
congrats though, I just picked my second humi up, it was just to cheap to pass up on


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL LOL LOL. I will make sure there's some just4u. hey maybe me u & chip can met up a lil early. u know B4we hook up with the young guys (;


Sounds like a plan, I'll let ya know....besides, I've got a pkg I need ya to mail for me when I get there, don't want it hung up in customs.:hn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*UPDATE!!* Got an email from Mark, letting me know the Cordoba Humi was on backorder till the end of Feb. so I've gone with the Sienna instead. Mark...many thanks for the quick response....you are a top notch BOTL and a pleasure to deal with.:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL LOL LOL. I will make sure there's some just4u. hey maybe me u & chip can met up a lil early. u know B4we hook up with the young guys (;


You sure you old fellers can hang all night then? Shouldn't you meet up around say 3:30 pm, so you can take a nap before the herf?...hehe
.
.
.
.
(Ducks to avoid slap/smack/flying debris)

Looking forward to the 2nd! Gimme a call wednesday to discuss details, my meeting was delayed, and i am meeting tonight to iron out details with the owner.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> Booker-
> 
> Last time I went in the Kroger's over in Grosse Pointe Woods (on Mack just south of Vernier) they had 6 Grapes on sale. Lots of bottles in stock.


was the price less then $17?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> You sure you old fellers can hang all night then? Shouldn't you meet up around say 3:30 pm, so you can take a nap before the herf?...hehe
> (Ducks to avoid slap/smack/flying debris)
> Looking forward to the 2nd! Gimme a call wednesday to discuss details, my meeting was delayed, and i am meeting tonight to iron out details with the owner.


LOL Younf fella. U just make sure its some food there I need2eat every 2hrs (;

Ill hit u wednesday no prob... Lets get this show on the road....


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL Younf fella. U just make sure its some food there I need2eat every 2hrs (;
> 
> Ill hit u wednesday no prob... Lets get this show on the road....


If Jasons in charge there will be food every hour on the hour 
I've seen him eat


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> You sure you old fellers can hang all night then? Shouldn't you meet up around say 3:30 pm, so you can take a nap before the herf?...hehe
> .
> .
> .
> ...


:mn:mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> If Jasons in charge there will be food every hour on the hour
> I've seen him eat


:dr:dr:chk:chk:chk:tu:tu


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> If Jasons in charge there will be food every hour on the hour
> I've seen him eat


That's it, salad and bread scraps for you for dinner.:gn:chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ZYA_LTR said:


> That's it, salad and bread scraps for you for dinner.:gn:chk


And you eat last:r:r


----------



## ZYA_LTR (Oct 15, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> And you eat last:r:r


I can do it, honest i can.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Ah hell, who am i fooling, i can't take the pressure....FEED ME

Good thing we aren't doing a buffet...LOL

Edited for removal of thread hijack.

Sorry


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

ZYA_LTR said:


> That's it, salad and bread scraps for you for dinner.:gn:chk


Lucky I Know there a good Mexican Resturant Near By if you eat all the Salad and Bread Crumbs To!!!  or I could wander down the street and do A little:chk:chk:chk:chk:chkat the B&M or at the Post!!!!
Almost Forgot Thanks for the work your putting in on this!!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

It's here, seasoning as we speak. Man is it sweet looking, Mark....many Thanks bro you and cigarmony ROCK!!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Any duties Dave?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> Any duties Dave?


39.00:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Here a some pics of it, seasoned and holding at 65%, converted square humidifyer with beads.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

That is one beautiful humi, and one fantastic selection of smokes. Congrats!!


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Congrats...that's a beautiful looking box to hold some very pretty sticks.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

That gold medal is a great smoke.

A very generous mod here gave me one recently and WOW!!!


----------

